# Angeln in den gegnerischen stätten



## Daretina (24. Oktober 2008)

Kann leider das genaue ding nich posten da ich auf der arbeit bin aber es gibt 2 dinger wo man in den gegnerischen stätten angeln muss.. also genau SW/IF und OG.. 
hat sich schon wer überlegt wie er das anstellt?

überlege wie ich als kleiner gnom in OG angeln soll o_O


----------



## Fishauge (24. Oktober 2008)

In Og zu Angeln is für nen ally Rel. einfach, du musst einfach durchreiten/ sterben bis zum Tal der Ehre und dort gleich links siehst du nen wasserfall wo steine vorstehen, dahinter kannst du dich verstecken und drot greift dich auch keine Wache an, aber eins sag ich dir gleich bring zeit mit, ich hab mitlerweile über 2,5k fisch in OG gefischt und immernoch nicht den Fuchs bekommen und wie angelt man als Hordler in IF? ^^


----------



## Daretina (24. Oktober 2008)

denke dann genau so.. durchlaufen bis man im düsteren virtel is oder wie das heißt und da hinten in die ecke stellen. sind ja nie leute da ^^ 

danke für den tip werds mal probieren :> durchreiten und sterben wird eínfach gehn halt ja als tank genug aus ^^ *arme stoffis*


----------



## Mondryx (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich durch hintereingang geschlichen mitm unsichbarkeitstrank, und bin dann zu dem see da gelaufen. hab mich auf einen stein in der mitte gesetzt und 3 1/2 stunden geangelt. dann war ich fertig^^


----------



## Jonnyyy (24. Oktober 2008)

Fishauge schrieb:


> ...und wie angelt man als Hordler in IF? ^^



Entweder schnell zum Haupttor rein  (sind genügend Wachen vorhanden, also viel Spass)   und dann  nach links die Aussenrunde.  Da ist immer relativ wenig los.  Das düstere Viertel ist praktisch gegenüber dem Haupttor.   Dagegen in der Mitte durch oder  Rechts (Halle der Waffen)  ist immer Betrieb.

Oder sich durch SW kämpfen und mit der Tiefenbahn reinfahren.  Da kommt man gleich bei den Gnomen raus und dann nach rechts die Aussenrunde

Also viel Spass


----------



## Daretina (24. Oktober 2008)

gibts den Alter Fuchs nur im tal der Ehre oder auch im tal der geister?


----------



## Fishauge (24. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiß ist es egal wo in Og man angelt, im Tal der Geister seh ich halt nur niemanden mal Angeln, bei uns laufen die allys alle ins tal der ehre ^^


----------



## Fishauge (24. Oktober 2008)

Jonnyyy schrieb:


> Oder sich durch SW kämpfen und mit der Tiefenbahn reinfahren.  Da kommt man gleich bei den Gnomen raus und dann nach rechts die Aussenrunde




Gibts den EisenKiefer auch in SW? weil laut erfolg buch steht da "Angelt den alten Eisenkiefer in EisenSchmiede"



Den alten fuchs hab ich heut endlich an den haken bekommen bei ca. 2,2k fischen ^^


----------



## Jonnyyy (24. Oktober 2008)

Fishauge schrieb:


> Gibts den EisenKiefer auch in SW? weil laut erfolg buch steht da "Angelt den alten Eisenkiefer in EisenSchmiede"
> 
> 
> 
> Den alten fuchs hab ich heut endlich an den haken bekommen bei ca. 2,2k fischen ^^




Sorry, da hab ich mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt


Nein  der Eisenkiefer ist schon in Eisenschmiede,  aber  ausser dem Haupttor ist der einzige offizielle andere Weg nach Eisenschmiede die Tiefenbahn.   Dh. in SW in die Tiefenbahn rein und nach Eisenschmiede fahren,  dort durch den Tunnel raus zu den Gnomen, dann gleich rechts und die Aussenrunde weiterrennen ins düstere Viertel.


----------



## ach was solls. (29. Oktober 2008)

Mh ich denk mal das ist keine gute Idee .. mit der Tiefenbahn .. sonst haste den Gnomenboss am Hals ... ^^
ja also selbst als Schurke isses schwer nach OG zu kommen .. ich hab den hintereingang benutzt und hab dafür, um die brücke zu überqueren 5 minuten gebraucht .. auf ablenken cd warten -> benutzen -> kopfnuss .. und manchmal haben die wachen dazu noch wiederstanden .. ist schon ätzend .. wenn du Hordler Schurke bist ist es nach If zu kommen ein kinderspielchen .. wenn du erst einmal drinne bist isses easy going .. und im düsteren viertel sind auch ( wenn du hinten angelst - im wasser ) keine wachen .. und ich denke mal die Allianz lässt dich nochmal davon kommen .. naja es gibt manche , naja du weißt schon


----------



## Albra (30. Oktober 2008)

also wie das mit den schurken is weiß ich als feral nicht aber es ist verflucht schwer im stealth in if rumzugurken
die gänge sind je mit 2 wachen ausgestattet die keine 3 meter voneinander entfernt stehen und dich mit ihren 75level sehen, dann die pats die unsichtbares aufspüren können.. 
das einzige was bleibt ist wirklich bis zu einem bestimmten punkt zu tarnen dann aufs mount, augen zu und durch und hoffen das dich die wachen nicht einfangen mit ihren netzen
og könnte höchstens beim durchgang zum tal der ehre ein problem werden da da ein ähnliches nadelör zu finden ist wie in if aber da ihr schon im tal der geister angeln dürft :/

wo ichs jetz mal ausprobiert hatte war ich angenehm überrascht
nur ein spieler der allies hat mich umgekloppt alle anderen haben friedlich mitgeangelt nur wurds mir dann doch zu heiß ^^"


----------

